# Asus VW222u



## guna7 (18. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

bin auf der Suche nach einem 22" Monitor. Habe mir nun den BenQ G2110W geholt (Preis/Leistungssieger in der PCGH). Ich werde den aber wieder zurück geben, weil 
bei  ihm ein stetiges Pfeifen zu hören ist. Nervt total! Wollte mal wissen, wer von euch evtl. den Asus VW222U sein Eigen nennt und wie ihr damit zufrieden seit! Vor allem beim Spielen und bei der Darstellung von Schriften.


----------



## pixelflair (18. Oktober 2008)

Also ich hab den o.g. Monitor jetzt nen knappen Monat und bin damit super mega zufrieden  Klares Schriftbild, kleine Schlieren in Spielen nichts.

Beim Schriftbild hatte ich quasi nen extremtest (letzten 3 Wochen meiner Diplomarbeit) und ich kann vergleich ziehen zu nem 940BF von Samsung und nem ACER 19" aus der Arbeit und da is der Asus definitiv der beste bei!



Kontrastverhältnis is auch super. Also ich kann ihn dir nur empfehlen


----------



## guna7 (18. Oktober 2008)

sky2k4 schrieb:


> Klares Schriftbild, *kleine* Schlieren in Spielen nichts.
> 
> 
> Also ich kann ihn dir nur empfehlen


Danke! Aber meintest du *kleine* oder *keine* Schlieren?


----------



## beatmaster (18. Oktober 2008)

klare Kaufempfehlung!

*keine* Schlieren (Crysis & Co.) oder Sonstiges!


----------



## guna7 (19. Oktober 2008)

beatmaster schrieb:


> klare Kaufempfehlung!
> 
> *keine* Schlieren (Crysis & Co.) oder Sonstiges!


Hört sich gut an, danke! 

Sonst noch jemand?


----------



## guna7 (13. November 2008)

*Für alle, die sich auch für den Asus VW222U interessieren
*

*Ein 22“ Monitor sollte es sein!*

  Wie ich oben schon geschrieben habe, habe ich mir den BenQ G2110W geholt. Ein Preis/Leistungsknaller! Allerdings wies der ein, für meine Verhältnisse, unerträgliches Pfeifen auf. Also zurück geschickt und den Asus VW222U geholt.

*Verpackung:*
  Verpackt war er in einer großen Pappschachtel, geschützt durch Styropor. Die ganzen Kabel waren noch in Kunststofftüten eingepackt. Schon das Auspacken war angenehmer als beim BenQ. Dieser musste samt Styropor auf der schmalen Seite des Kartons herausgezogen werden. Beim Asus gestaltete sich das einfacher: einfach die beiden Hälften der breiten Seite aufklappen, Styropordeckel abnehmen. Der Monitor konnte jetzt, flach vor mir liegend, aus dem Karton entnommen werden.

*Technische Daten laut Hersteller:*
  Bildschirmdiagonale 22 Zoll 
Auflösung: 1680x1050 (WSXGA+ )
Farben: 16,7 Millionen
Energieverbrauch im Betrieb < 55W
Energieverbrauch im Standbymodus < 2W 
Seitenverhältnisse: 16/10
Reaktionszeit: 2ms
Kontrast: 2000 dynamisch 
Helligkeit: 250cd/m² typ. und max. 300cd/m²
Betrachtungswinkel: 170° horizontal und 160° vertikal
Neigbarkeit: +3 und - 20 Grad 
Pixel Abstand: 0,282mm
Farbe(Gehäuse): Schwarz
Größe: ca. 51cm x 40 cm x 20 cm 
Gewicht: 4,8 kg
Lautsprecher: 2 x 1 Watt Stereoboxen
 HDMI via DVI

*Anschlüsse:*
  - Line-In (Lautsprechereingang)
- D-SUB (VGA)
- DVI
- Stromanschluss


*Lieferumfang:*
  Monitor mit Standfuß 
D-SUB-Kabel, DVI-Kabel, Audiokabel für die Lautsprecher 
Handbuch und Garantieheft

*Installation(Montage):*
  Monitor einfach auf den Standfuß stecken, rastet hörbar ein und kann nicht falsch herum montiert werden. Die Kabel lassen sich mittels eines Kabelhakens sichern. Anschlüsse auf der Rückseite, nach unten weisend.
  Eine Wandmontage ist möglich.

*Bedienung:*
  Rechts unten am Bildschirm befinden sich 5 Tasten. Davon dienen 4 zur Bedienung des Bildschirmmenüs, eine ist der Ein/Aus Schalter. 

*Verarbeitung:*
  Die Verarbeitung wirkt sehr gut.

*Bildqualität:*
  Der Monitor liefert ein sauberes und klares Bild. Schlieren konnte ich keine feststellen. (Der Monitor ist bei mir via DVI-Kabel angeschlossen)

*Lautsprecher:*
  Von den Lautsprechern sollte man sich nicht zuviel erwarten. Ich habe die bei mir gar nicht angeschlossen, habe schließlich eine 5.1 Anlage. Man will sich ja nicht verschlechtern. Für die Windows-Klänge wird’s wohl reichen, denke ich! 

*Höhenverstellung:*
  Nicht vorhanden. Wer eine Höhenverstellung braucht, dem empfehle ich folgendes:
klickst du hier! 

*Fazit:*
  Ein sehr guter 22" Monitor, für Games uneingeschränkt geeignet, keine Schlieren zu sehen.  Und natürlich auch fürs Surfen und die tägliche Büroarbeit geeignet. Schriften werden sauber und klar dargestellt. Durch das 16/10 Seitenverhältnis ist mit dem Monitor schöner zu arbeiten als mit einem 4/3 Monitor, entspricht halt eher dem menschlichen Gesichtsfeld.
  Ach ja, das hätte ich fast vergessen: Er Pfeift nicht! Der Hauptgrund, warum ich den BenQ wieder zurück geschickt habe.
Ich kann ihn nur empfehlen!.

  + gute Verpackung
+ gute Verarbeitung
+ steht sicher und fest
+ sehr gute Bildqualität (Helligkeit, Kontrast, Farbtreue)
 + HDMI-Unterstützung
 + kein glänzendes Panel

- Lautsprecher (hätte man sich sparen können)
 - keine Höhenverstellung


----------



## Nuklon (13. November 2008)

Der war letztens in irgendeiner Übersicht mit einer der besten Preis-/Leistungsmonitore.  Weiß bloß nicht mehr wo.


----------



## guna7 (13. November 2008)

Das hat er sich auch verdient! Top Gerät für knapp unter 200€. Und wie gesagt: kein Pfeifen, wie beim BenQ.


----------



## gettohomie (13. November 2008)

was willst du mit BenQ ?


----------



## guna7 (14. November 2008)

Wieso?  Ich hatte vorher den 19" Monitor FP93GX von BenQ. War ein super Monitor, einer der besten und schnellsten 19"  Monitore (4/3). Und lange Zeit Preis/Leistungs Tipp in der PCGH. Der TFT hat mich nie enttäuscht und er funktioniert immer noch tadellos.  Werde den jetzt verkaufen! 

Aber die Zeit war reif für einen größeren Monitor. Ich habe mich (nur) für einen 22" entschieden und nicht für einen 24" wegen der geringeren Auflösung (sonst packt das evtl. meine Graka nicht) und wegen des geringeren Anschaffungspreises.

Der BenQ G2110W war mit der günstigste Einstieg in die 22"-Klasse und der Preis/Leistungstipp in der PCGH (mal wieder). Wenn dieses Pfeifen nicht gewesen wäre, hätte ich ihn auch behalten.  Er war nämlich schnell genug (keine Schlieren) und hatte auch ein gutes Bild. Nur die Anordnung und Bedienung der Tasten war kacke.


----------



## gettohomie (14. November 2008)

OK OK habe auch einen BenQ 22 zoll und bin zufrieden für 180€ neu und 3 jahre garantie


----------



## guna7 (14. November 2008)

Na siehste! Jetzt hast du dich auch als BenQ'ler geoutet. War doch gar nicht so schwer, oder? 

Ne, mal im Ernst, so schlecht war der BenQ G2110W nicht. Bis auf die Anordnung der Tasten und das Pfeifen (das hab ich jetzt schon zig mal erwähnt aber mich hat's halt mächtig gestört). 

Welchen von den BenQ's hast du denn?


----------



## gettohomie (15. November 2008)

einen T221WA  

das A kamm durch ein update von vista dazu


----------



## guna7 (15. November 2008)

gettohomie schrieb:


> was willst du mit BenQ ?


Warum diese Bemerkung, wenn du selber einen hast?


----------

